# Just in............... 8" Elongatus



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks Chaos!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

that is one massive lower jaw


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

nice, thats a big fat bottom lip


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Arnold you damn copycat









Now we will have one of the same fish







Is that a blister on its chin?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Nate,

Its from bumping the glass. Toby can tell you more. However I do think that it was from a hook. Ron might know if these were caught by hook. Does yours have the same appearance?

Arnold


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

nope, here are my pics Arnold, check his teeth out


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

looking good :smile:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

nice fish. not sure about the jaw might be genetic?
here is a side shot of mine.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool!!!!! Man those are some beuts


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I want one


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice guys....


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Bob what size tank is yours in?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice, you make me very envious!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dang that what i call bump


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice set of teeths on those Elongatus!!! Nice indeed!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bad-ass


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Arnold is this your first serra? You always claimed you were a pygo only kinda guy.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Actually its the third ive kept a shoal of spilos (1" and 6"), several 1" rhoms and a 6" rhom.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i want one so bad.......


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

thats one huge a$$ bump


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

NICE


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

cool fish...are they're eyes red or is it just the camera? Either way cool as p.









how big will it get?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

soory i meant


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> cool fish...are they're eyes red or is it just the camera? Either way cool as p.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes more of an orange red color. Not sure how large they get. Ron of fishpost would know.


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

Well, I am not sure what to tell you all about the fish. The ones I imported were from an area called "pingke" which is a tribal area that has some restrictive fishing regulations. All of the fish I imported in my last 2 batches were from 6-9", one might have been pushing 10", these are all Total Length as measured from tip to tip, not scientific measurements.....

I have asked and been told that is as large as they get.

All were caught by hook.

All came in with very clean appearance regarding the chin, no genetic or other abnomality that is distinguishing in any way regarding the chin.

Two things are noticeable about the fish that I feel distinguish it from other regional elongatus from Peru and northern Brazil.

1. Obviously the black facial appearance sets the fish apart, but there is another Brazilian elongatus from a northern area that also appears similar to the "Pingke" and bears a black masking as well.

2. The distinguishing feature I feel that is more apparent is in activity. I think this is where you will see the chin issues. The fish is plain aggresive. It methodically hunts in all of my tanks, whether a 20 Gallon holding tank or a much larger one. Once they are comfortable with the surroundings and have spotted another fish or object that interests them, they constantly move up and down the glass to get at it. Mostly this activity is very forceful against the glass and that is why many are seeing a callous or growth, or can easily see teeth on these animals.

The last fish I sent out to Nate has been here for months, his chin was really just starting to heal well I thought. I have been slowly learning to place them into specific areas of my fishroom that show little activity from humans or other fish, and definately no other piranha in adjacent tanks!









I had Nate's fish and the one I currently have left in adjacent tanks for about 2 weeks when they came in, they moved constantly to try and get at each other that I finally had to seperate them in order to try healing. It took Nate's fish 3 moves in order to find a tank where he can tolerate his neighbors and refrain from glass rubbing.

Sorry for the long explanation. They are wonderful fish, the best of the elongatus from my point of view, just a bit hard to get as they require a permit and collection effort to get, cannot get them from any exporters list, you will get the northern variant.

Oh yeah, lastly, I have been told by the fishermen I use to collect them, max size is 30cm, or about 12", but they have a tendancy to exagerate. :sad:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks Ron! Chin bump or not its still one of my prized fish. Glad to be one of only a few owners.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Screw the bump. Damn cool fish HOLLYWOOD.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Bob what size tank is yours in?


 a 55g.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

he he I got another CRAZY Elongatus

Ron, yes it and my old Elongatus have starring contests all day long









Just wait til they go in a big tank


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my fish has deep red eyes, dark ruby color


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Screw the bump. Damn cool fish HOLLYWOOD.


 Thanks serrapygo! The bump adds to the aggressive look.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

nice piranhas


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

mean a$$ lookin fish









name him Bubba


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Elongatus are some bad ass p's nice pics


----------

